# my baby pigeon



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

this is my first baby pigoen, what do you think?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

nice, why no ring. whats the breed


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That baby has a very pretty tone/color to it's feathers. I too wonder why no band on this bird? You do know how very important that is. Bands are pretty cheap and easy to get. You really should get you some.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your baby sure is pretty and looks very healthy. The colors are really nice.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That baby has a very pretty tone/color to it's feathers. I too wonder why no band on this bird? You do know how very important that is. Bands are pretty cheap and easy to get. You really should get you some.





warriec said:


> nice, why no ring. whats the breed



i was gone and my dad tryed to put on the band and the leg was to big



pk


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

and it is a homer, feral is the same thing right?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeon kid said:


> and it is a homer, feral is the same thing right?


yes and no.......LOL........a feral is still a "homing" pigeon to some degree, but pigeons that we call ferals are the wild birds. The ones that live on buildings and under bridges. When a pigeon is referred to as a homer, it's someone pet or loft bird.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok now i see lol


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What a beautiful healthy looking baby! Congrats  And thanks for sharing your photo.


----------

